#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Причастия прошедшего времени страдательного залога

## Aleksey

Хотелось бы уточнить один вопрос. Можно ли переводить причастия прошедшего вида страдательного залога (причастия на -ta/-na) переводить настоящим временем. Похоже, что часто это так, но я не нашёл обоснований. Приведу пример, правда не из пали. У Кочергиной при описании таких причастий даётся sthaa - стоять - sthita - стоявший (всё вроде правильно). Тем не менее в её словаре этого значения нет, а есть "стоящий, находящийся, расположенный", то есть в настоящем времени (есть ещё и "поставленный", но это по сути от другого, переходного глагола). В ПЕД /thita - standing. То же например, и calita (от cal, calati - трястись) - дрожащий, трясущийся (а не дрожавший, трясшийся).  Вообще, похоже, в словаре Кочергиной многие такие причастия переведены настоящим временем.

----------


## Ассаджи

Такое причастие еще называют "совершенным" ("перфектным", у Дюрозеля "Passive Perfect Participle", 450), то есть обычно не "стоявший", а "вставший" (завершенное действие). А "вставший" по смыслу близко к "стоящий".

Получается "calita" -- "затрясшийся", "пришедший в дрожание", что по смыслу близко к "дрожащий";
mu~ncati - muttа - освобожденный;
deti - dinna - данный.

Так что это завершенное в настоящем действие во многих случаях можно переводить настоящим временем.

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо!

----------

